# bge network driver is not working on IBM BLADE CENTER H (HS 12)



## warcries (Aug 7, 2015)

Using FreeBSD 10.2-RC2

bge0 and bge1 is loading at boot time. I already configured the network card and there is a _no carrier_ status. It can ping the configured IP-address but I can't ping other PCs.

This is also my first time to install FreeBSD.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## warcries (Aug 8, 2015)

I tried first using DHCP, but it cant get an IP-address.

/etc/rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_bge0="DHCP"
```

Then I tried to edit a static IP-address. But still I can't connect to any PCs.

/etc/rc.conf

```
ifconfig_bge0="inet 192.168.0.25 netmask 255.255.248"
defaultrouter="192.168.0.1"
nameserver 192.168.0.21
```

`ping 192.168.0.25` - successful
`ping 192.168.0.1(any IP)` - sento: no route to host

I tried to configure /boot/loader.conf based on pfsense faq. Still not working.

/boot/loader.conf

```
kern.ipc.nmbclusters="131072"
hw.bge_tso_enabled_0
hw.pci.enable_msix=0
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 8, 2015)

The static IP configuration netmask appears wrong.  CIDR notation can be used, and is clearer:

```
ifconfig_bge0="inet 192.168.0.25/29"
```

The entry in /boot/loader.conf has a typo also:

```
hw.bge_tso_enabled=0
```


----------



## Itproman (Aug 8, 2015)

warcries said:


> I tried first using DHCP, but it cant get an IP-address.
> 
> /etc/rc.conf:
> 
> ...



As previously pointed out, your netmask is wrong.

It should be: `255.255.255.0`

I am running an old HP XW4400 with the same NIC -bge0- working fine, currently using a static IP address, previously DHCP.

I just installed FreeBSD 10.1 twice (first time upgraded), first with DHCP, now static; working fine.

My settings are the same, except different IP address and no nameserver.

Since you can ping your own PC, but not others:

Is your router IP address correct?

Are the DNS IP addresses correct?

Other settings?

Don't forget to correct the typo in the loader.conf file.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 8, 2015)

255.255.255.248 is equivalent to a /29, but fair point, we can't really tell what the original was supposed to be.  255.255.255.0 is /24.


----------



## warcries (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

Sorry for the typos. It's

```
ifconfig_bge0="inet 192.168.0.25 netmask 255.255.248.0"
```

/boot/loader.confg (do I really need this config?)


```
kern.ipc.nmbclusters="131072"
hw.bge.tso_enabled_0
hw.pci.enable_msix=0
```

When I installed it I used DHCP on my network card and its not getting any IP address. I also, tried to install NetBSD but still the network card can't get any IP address using DHCP.

My bge0 says on its status: _no carrier_

What does _no carrier_ means on bge0?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 9, 2015)

255.255.248.0 is a /21.

The filename is wrong now, it is /boot/loader.conf.

The entry in that file still has a typo, an underline instead of an =.  Without that, the line does nothing helpful.  Is it required?  Maybe, on that system.

no carrier means the card is not detecting that a cable is plugged in.  This can be something as simple as a connector that is not fully seated.  It can also mean the driver is not quite right for that version of the card.  Sometimes disabling certain features can make some cards work.  That is what the entries in /boot/loader.conf would do, disable some extra features, if they were entered correctly.


----------



## Itproman (Aug 9, 2015)

Here's mine(the relevant part):

/etc/rc.conf:


```
ifconfig_bge0="inet 192.168.0.12 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.0.1
```

Static IP address.

My /boot/loader.conf is empty, so nothing to show yet.


----------



## warcries (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi guys,

Itproman, thank you for sharing your config. So your bge0 is working perfectly, right? Could you also share the status of your bge0 and your `ifconfig bge0`.

wblock@, sorry again for mistyping the config. Below are the original configuration in my server.

/boot/loader.conf is my config. I added msi=0. Still bge0's status is no carrier.


```
kern.ipc.nmbclusters="131072"
hw.bge.tso_enabled=0
hw.pci.enable_msix=0
hw.pci.enable_msi=0
```

I can't understand why FreeBSD is having a problem with bge0 networking while on Ubuntu it is working perfectly.


----------



## warcries (Aug 10, 2015)

hi guys,

Thank you for your replies. 

I search the FAQ here in FreeBSD and it said that Ethernet cable is not plugged. But it is working on my Ubuntu. I just reverted it back to Ubuntu.

_The status of the link (status) is active, indicating that the carrier signal is detected. For dc1, the status: no carrier status is normal when an Ethernet cable is not plugged into the card._
I just now installed it on Dell server and it is now working perfectly. This server is also using bge driver. I don't know what's the problem with IBM server?

many thanks guys for your help.

I'm enjoying now this new DELL server running FreeBSD  I'll be configuring this as a DNS server.


----------

